# Fix for receiving offers from other warehouses?



## marsmaple (Apr 23, 2017)

For the last two months I have been receiving offers from warehouses that are an hour or more away from my house. And most of the time I am tapping mindlessly so often that I am not able to view which warehouse I'm supposed to go after I had accepted the offer. The app doesn't show the warehouse or location until an hour before the shift starts. This makes it difficult to know where you are travelling for offers that you have accepted a day in advance. 

What ways are there to restrict viewing offers from warehouses many miles away or do you actually travel the extra hours to complete the shift? Has anyone tried calling support to see if they can do anything to make it like how it was before when the app had only shown your local warehouse?


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

It's a new Amazon feature I don't believe you can disable. You can try emailing support but good luck with that

Also the app does show the location in your calendar if you click on the orange dot for the day in question


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

The warehouse shows the days or hours ahead that has always been the case. Or maybe that has been the case since we only have one. For us, hot wheels blocks do not show in android the address until an hour before the shift starts. It does, however, show the location/way point on iPhones days and hours ahead.


----------



## marsmaple (Apr 23, 2017)

Randompanzy said:


> It's a new Amazon feature I don't believe you can disable. You can try emailing support but good luck with that
> 
> Also the app does show the location in your calendar if you click on the orange dot for the day in question


Is this on an Iphone or Android device? On my Android device with the latest version, the starting address is "Address available at 3 PM" for a 4:00 PM - 6:00 PM block, for instance, for all Prime Now, Fresh, and hotwheels deliveries. This information doesn't help much when I want to forfeit the block that is out of my area. Instead it requires me to take a block that someone else may want up until an hour before the block starts, and I can't forfeit until then.

I want to make note that I am not using a bot, either. I have to tap so quickly in order to receive blocks that most of the time I am unable to see where I am supposed to work. If I take any time to read the location, the block will already have been taken by someone else.

What is everyone's opinion on the new change? If we are able to see the warehouse or location at the time of accepting the block and some time after, then this new system would work well. But the way that it works now makes it more uncertain about when and where we are supposed to work, which isn't so great.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

It may be designed that way for the tighter window gigs 1-2hr blocks ... They need you NOW so you have to impulse pick.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd love for someone to come up with a solution for this. I work out of UCA1, but since they merged our warehouse with Berkeley, San Jose, and Sunnyvale, i'm basically seeing nothing but shifts *I don't want!*

it's the stupidest shit i've ever seen .. no one is will to commute from warehouse to warehouse and we're all picking up shifts and dropping them like crazy since the merge.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it's the stupidest shit i've ever seen .. no one is will to commute from warehouse to warehouse and we're all picking up shifts and dropping them like crazy since the merge.


Yeah, but you gotta admit that's a lot more exciting that staring at a white screen with no offers all day....


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Yeah, but you gotta admit that's a lot more exciting that staring at a white screen with no offers all day....


haha it's all the the same if i'm seeing offers I don't want


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Multiple offers mess with the botters, scripters and auto switchers. Wait till they randomize the different warehouse blocks offered at the same time.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Multiple offers mess with the botters, scripters and auto switchers. Wait till they randomize the different warehouse blocks offered at the same time.


I use an auto switch, but it can't be used to get blocks dropped 24-hours in advance because the one you want is always in a different spot; just have to get lucky once and then I can use the auto switch to fill the rest of my day with 8 hours.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

marsmaple said:


> Is this on an Iphone or Android device? On my Android device with the latest version, the starting address is "Address available at 3 PM" for a 4:00 PM - 6:00 PM block, for instance, for all Prime Now, Fresh, and hotwheels deliveries. This information doesn't help much when I want to forfeit the block that is out of my area. Instead it requires me to take a block that someone else may want up until an hour before the block starts, and I can't forfeit until then.
> 
> I want to make note that I am not using a bot, either. I have to tap so quickly in order to receive blocks that most of the time I am unable to see where I am supposed to work. If I take any time to read the location, the block will already have been taken by someone else.
> 
> What is everyone's opinion on the new change? If we are able to see the warehouse or location at the time of accepting the block and some time after, then this new system would work well. But the way that it works now makes it more uncertain about when and where we are supposed to work, which isn't so great.


Google is your friend. Type in warehouse name and Google maps will tell you location.


----------



## marsmaple (Apr 23, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Google is your friend. Type in warehouse name and Google maps will tell you location.


Warehouse name isn't shown, only "Address is available at ." The status changes an hour before the block starts but that is too late. I want to know the warehouse or general location approximately after I accept a block, so that I can forfeit a block that I know I won't attempt sooner and give it to someone who actually wants it. I only want blocks close to my area, similar to how it was two months ago.

I want to make a correction from my previous post. I am able to see the address for Amazon Fresh blocks immediately after they're accepted, so that's good. I will always forfeit blocks that are out of my area or have a destination address that I don't recognize, and probably many of you are doing the same.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

marsmaple said:


> Warehouse name isn't shown, only "Address is available at ." The status changes an hour before the block starts but that is too late. I want to know the warehouse or general location approximately after I accept a block, so that I can forfeit a block that I know I won't attempt sooner and give it to someone who actually wants it. I only want blocks close to my area, similar to how it was two months ago.
> 
> I want to make a correction from my previous post. I am able to see the address for Amazon Fresh blocks immediately after they're accepted, so that's good. I will always forfeit blocks that are out of my area or have a destination address that I don't recognize, and probably many of you are doing the same.


Weird. I see the Dch name during offer process here in Illinois.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

We see the warehouse name with the offers in Phoenix as well. (But annoyingly still see the "address available at " after accepting.

g


----------

